# Feeding Frequency



## SeanOf30306 (Nov 28, 2006)

I've just adopted a 7 month old Yellow Lab mix, and have a few questions about feeding her.

First, is it better to feed her once a day, or cut the portion in half and feed her twice a day.

Second, is it a good idea to only leave the food out for a short time, and pick it up at the end of that time, whether she's finished or not, or to just leave it out and let her eat it at her own pace?


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

Twice a day and short time then pick it up. Two times a day is better because it reduces the risk of bloat by feeding smaller amounts. And leaving the food out and letting her eat at her own pace will create a picky eater.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree twice a day is ideal. My dogs get 15 min to eat, and then they are done, I pick up whatever is left. They have learned to eat within that time. It gives them enough time they dont have to rush. 

My dogs are breeds known to bloat, so I prefer the smaller meals twice a day vs one big meal.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

I agree with the others. My dogs are fed twice daily. I rarely have to worry about picking it up because they almost always eat it all within 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

I feed mine twice a day. He wolves it down in 5 minutes too. He always acts like he could eat 10 times a day.


----------



## bernermad (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes I completely agree with everyone else. A dog at that age can be fed twice a day and just leave it down for 10-15 minutes and then pick it up. I have done that for my dogs ever since I have brought them home because that is, from what I've been told, the best way to feed them (especially when housebreaking).


----------

